# Shower Update Help/Advice



## billykellogg (May 12, 2011)

Hoping someone can give me some advice on what to do with my small "master" (I use that term lightly) bathroom shower. Like many, I have some time, but the money factor is a little different. 

I have heard different possibilities: refinishing, demo and install, (both done professionally), but I have gotten mixed information on the refinishing of a shower process and the install issue is solely money based and I do not want to spend over 2,000 on this bathroom--one in which I won't be using for too much longer. 

I was hoping for a solution that would update my bathroom shower without breaking my bank for a bathroom that is small in a house that I will probably be out of within a year. Around 500 bucks max.

I am not sure if the shower pan and walls are separate entities, which I understand would make a diy project easier. It is a fiberglass shower stall and the caulking has gotten really horrid and hard to clean (more like uncleanable). Here are some pictures, any advise and help would be greatly appreciated! The last one is at the top of the shower, where the stall meets the bathroom wall.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What do you mean by "updating"
For the caulking, cut it all out. Completely dry the surfaces and recaulk with a 100% silicone caulk.
Ron


----------



## billykellogg (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response Ron. I guess by update I mean I want to make it look much nicer... I actually didn't think about just redoing the caulk. That might make a good bit of difference. Any other ideas, tips that I could do to make the shower look newer and nicer? Thank you for the input.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

billykellogg said:


> Thanks for the response Ron. I guess by update I mean I want to make it look much nicer... I actually didn't think about just redoing the caulk. That might make a good bit of difference. Any other ideas, tips that I could do to make the shower look newer and nicer? Thank you for the input.


You have a few options. Clean it really good, replace the door or replace the whole unit. It not like you can paint it or hang curtains.
Ron


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That was a cheap shower unit---now it's an old tired, cheap shower unit.

I suggest that you plan on removing it and replacing with something of good quality.

Nice cast bases are available ---perhaps a tiled surround? Solid surface walls if you don't like tile.

Look at your options--this is a DIY site---if you have the time,talent and inclinations you can get a lot of help here.---Mike---


----------



## billykellogg (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again for the responses. A tiled surround might be an option, but the demo of the walls concerns me--plus, would I be able to keep the shower bottom, or would that need to be replaced as well? Having never done a demo on a shower, I am unfamiliar with the process. How long a process are we talking? What would the cost end up being? I understand that a new shower might be the best option, but I am trying to keep the price down. One last thing, the bathroom is small, I feel like in installing a new shower stall, I would have to remove both the sink and toilet, and I am pretty sure I do not want to have to do that. That is why a tiled surround is appealing if possible, as I don't want to end up having to completely gut the bathroom. Lost cause?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can demo that in an hour or two---And yes--put in a new pan--that one has had a hard life.

The plastic surround is nailed to the studs---cut back the drywall 2 inches and you will find the nails.

I cut around the drain with a series of plunge cuts ,using a circular saw--lift out the pan.

Then carefully slit the side of the drain cup using a Saws All and a hacksaw blade--Don't damage the drain pipe!!!

Pry off the split drain cup using a screw driver----Job done.---Mike---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm headed for work----some one else will help you until I get back.

Most shower kits include ; Pan---and three wall panels---the hardest (scariest) part is cutting the hole for the mixer valve---Which I suggest you change,too.--Mike---


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> That was a cheap shower unit---now it's an old tired, cheap shower unit.


Mike is right. I did a similar project. I didn't want a tiled shower floor and the new fiberglass receptors flimsy compared to the one I currently had so I kept my existing receptor and tiled the walls. I was advised in another forum that it would look "craptastic". They had a point. I'm not sure I would decide differently if I could do it over, but it does look old and tired compared to the new tile.


----------

